# Wisconsin (West) & Minnesota (East) Chicken Chatters



## angiebubs (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello!

I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us that live in West Central or Eastern Minnesota to chat!. 
It would be nice to gauge the interest of having a meet-up sometime in the near future-thoughts?


Introduction: 

I live in Amery, WI and work in the MN Twin Cities. I currently have a flock of many breeds. 23 hens, 1 roo, 5 pullets, and 10 cockerels. My chickens are pets first and egg providers second.
Cochin (Banty, LF, mottled, blue, splash, buff)
Orpingtons (Lav. black, buff)
Speckled Sussex
Salmon Faverolles
Cuckoo Marans
Easter Eggers
Wyandottes (Gold lace, Silver lace, Blue laced red)
Dorking/Iowa Blue mix
Polish mix
Barred Rock
Black Sex Link


----------

